
The FBI’s secret biometrics database they don’t want you to see - 1337biz
https://www.rt.com/usa/343981-fbi-secret-biometric-database/
======
sharemywin
Why not just have an identity service that's available to anyone with
permission with the obvious side effect that law enforcement has access to it
with court order. The government is going to collect it, companies are
collecting it, states offer a shitty version of it.

